# Reliable Low Pressure pressure guage



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got C-7 valves. I have the normal raft pressure gauge that reads from 0 to either 15 or 20 pounds. I'm looking for a low pressure gauge that I can easily tell whether I have 2.5 pounds or a max of 3 pounds psi. I've search on the internet and at all the local boat shops and can't find one designed for using on rafts. If anyone knows of such a gauge I can buy designed for using with C7 valves, it would be most appreciated.

P.S. - I completely understand that raft pressure vary with temperature and understand for most purposes the thumb test work for most people. However, I have my reasons for looking for a precise reliable gauge. Many thanks.


----------



## meanjoebean (Aug 23, 2011)

I got one @ NRSweb.com and it works great


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I have both the K-pump and the NRS mechanical pressure gauges, I'm not sure which one is more accurate, but the readings from each one differ by more than 2 psi from each other, and when you're looking to stay within 1/2 psi for boat inflation, it means they're pretty much useless. I feel that the K pump is more accurate, because at 2 1/2 psi on the NRS gauge, it seems as if my boat is way, way over inflated. I haven't figured out a way to test or calibrate these either - none of the regulators I have are sensitive enough to measure PSI that low. Good luck.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried the K-pump Kwikcheck gauge and didn't like it. It didn't give a consistent reading and sometimes no reading at all. I got a Leafield brand and it works fantastic.
Ripple Works Rafting Supply Company
This was one of the few places that carry them.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

I use the NRS mechanical pressure gauge. I know a guy that had a gauge I've never seen before and we tested them together and they read the same.

I had no clue I was so radically underinlfating my new-at-the-time-boat (revo) so I'm glad I got it.

2PSI is a huge diff WM! Might be the K-pump gauge.


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

This one is a little expensive, but it is made by Leafield:

Fishing pontoon boat and float tube gear and accessories | Outcast


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

zboda said:


> This one is a little expensive, but it is made by Leafield:
> 
> Fishing pontoon boat and float tube gear and accessories | Outcast


The middle one is the one I have. Works very well and is very consistent.


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks folks. I like that the Leafield only goes to 8.6 psi and has a larger face. I think I could actually ready that one. Strange that I've never seen on in the many local boat/raft store we have. Thank again for the info.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a gauge that I bought a number of years ago, I think it's the k-pump one, not sure. Anyway the thing now reads about 1-2 psi until I insert it..., the check button does not work anymore and you have to tap it to get the gauge to register. It probably has sand and dirt in it. Bottom line, these things wear out over time so take care of them and test them against other gauges from time to time.


----------

